
(Pixel Qi LCD Screen) Samples Due Soon - ph0rque
http://pixelqi.com/blog1/2009/04/23/samples-due-soon/
======
ice5nake
I am excited to see a device using one of these screens. It's the beginning of
a needed evolution of a fundamental aspect of many peoples live; staring at
the glowing screen.

------
ZeroGravitas
Do these screens work with Windows? Apparently you can get XP on the OLPC but
I've never seen it explained how XP would work with a screen that can triple
it's resolution in one direction on demand.

(I'm assuming here that the pixel qi screens are similar to the OLPC design.
It's sounds like they might be of the same family but not identical)

I'd love an ARM-based linux netbook that took full advantage of one of these
screens.

